# Mhome parking at Malaga Airport



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I have had a few emails from members over the last few weeks asking about parking in the Malaga and Del Sol area while they return to the UK for Xmas/New Year......Why would you want to do that :lol:

Anyway.......Try Car Park 3, its a bit open but very well patrolled and has no hight restriction at the moment......and its free. Theres a bus service to the terminal 24 hours. It is just past the Control Tower. The wife parked there for 11 days with no problems....then wrecked the car coming home :roll:

If you need to use your Mhome upto flight time and would prefer an inland site give Sandra Mansell a call on 0034 686250645. She runs a small "finca" style campsite near Coin [about 35mins from Malaga]. The site is secure [fenced and electric gates and she lives on site]. She also does airport runs.....

.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

You have to be a bit of a Kenny Rogers to park in the free section on the construction site that is Malaga airport at the moment.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Who is Kenny Rogers?


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sang a very famous song called "The Gambler"


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Ah, that kenny Rogers.........and the Gambler......first line goes somthing like...

"In a warm summer's evening on a train bound for nowhere"

I wounder where he left his motorhome then :lol: 

..


----------

